# Amanda



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi all,
I just recieved an awesome gift from a very special person. As a breeder we LOVE to get pictures of the puppies we sold to our puppy buyers, well, at least I do. I got a picture paper cube today from Amanda and Jim with a picture of Dasher and Dora on all 4 sides! Each sheet of paper creates the picture so I am not sure I will ever be able to use the paper as I LOVE the picture!!!

THANK YOU Amanda!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Awwww, that's our Amanda she is so thoughtful. Glad you liked your gift Kathy.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

What a thoughtful, lovely gift! I bet Dash and Dora look very cute.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Great gift idea, but I wouldn't want to use it either. :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Definetly use it! As the card said a good Neezer is hard to find but a great friend is priceless! I adore Dash as well as my family does but you are as special too! Thanks for being there not just for Dash but for me too!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Amanda, When is my cube coming?? In the mail?? 

Ryan


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Yeah, Amanda, where's my cube?


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh boy Amanda have you started something - you're going to be busy until at least late spring. The gift sounds wonderful...and we know your breeder is one special lady too.

Kathy, how about posting a photo? We'd love to see it.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think there is a lot of people on this forum that I owe a photo cube to!  A lot of you have really developed into great friends and I adore this forum. How could this wonderful breed not bring in some truly great people. Kathy has not only been a wonderful breeder, I got Dasher an amazing puppy- both conformation and personality but Kathy has been there for every silly question I have from learning the breed in the show ring to everyday food questions. My Dora is wonderful dog who I wouldnt trade for the world but she came from a backyard breeder. I made a really bad choice and I have done a lot of work socializing and training her since. Her breeder is a nice person but not in it for the breed. Kathy has been my first phone call each time the last year something was wrong with Dora (and for some reason it has been a rocky Dora year). So she earned her cube tenfold!  But I can at least share the photo with all of you  While Dash and Belle bonded first and still play together the hardest, I absolutely love how Dora and Dasher interact. There are many times I find them snuggled up against each other and this is one of my favorite pictures of the two of them together.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Awww look at that brother/sister love!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my goodness Amanda, that is the most adorable picture. You can just "feel" the love!!! You are one lucky gal!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Awwww, their picture is precious. The cube was such a nice idea!
Gina


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Well Amanda you obviously deserve such a lovely boy from a lovely breeder. That is an adorable photo, really great. I too learned the hard way how important those early days are in a puppy's life as we got our dane from a nice, but most definitely not responsible, breeder. He had many physical and social problems since day one. He was a "discounted" dog...we got a "deal" because he was 14 weeks and she already had two new litters to care for  While many have a very hard time waiting for a puppy/dog when they really want one, i realize how a long painful wait can be the best thing for everyone if it's for the right dog. Obviously, you and I don't regret our "backyard" dogs and love them with all of our hearts, but we also don't ignore the lesson they've taught us, brought to our attention even more clearly by the examples of our Dash and Posh and the breeders who still like getting updates from us!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I agree, Amanda is one terrific lady.  My dogs would agree!!
That photo is so cute. What a perfect photo to use on the cube. I'm with Kathy though, I'd hate to use it and watch the photo disappear page by page.


----------

